# Sagan's Vias with some interesting additions...



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out the cable ports on the downtube and for the brake on the fork....


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

for hydraulics?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

TricrossRich said:


> for hydraulics?


Hmm good thought, could be the reason. Interesting indeed.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

Scroll through a bunch of pics at cyclingnews.

including:


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

rm -rf said:


> Scroll through a bunch of pics at cyclingnews.
> 
> including:


Thanks. There is a ton of pics on the home page here as well.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's my early prediction, since it's known that the Vias tested faster than the actual Shiv TT, these ports were put in to run aerobars in some of the early season TT's before a new Shiv TT redesign comes out.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mile2424 said:


> Here's my early prediction, since it's known that the Vias tested faster than the actual Shiv TT, these ports were put in to run aerobars in some of the early season TT's before a new Shiv TT redesign comes out.


Why would you need those ports for aerobats though? that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## AUBEone (Sep 25, 2015)

1. I think this allows the frame to also be used for mechanical drivetrains 

2. If not for hydraulics, could it be access to a fastener for the brake?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just thinking then you could run a different stem and aerobars of choice


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

AUBEone said:


> 1. I think this allows the frame to also be used for mechanical drivetrains
> 
> 2. If not for hydraulics, could it be access to a fastener for the brake?
> 
> View attachment 311548


The bike, as is can run mechanical. The mechanical cables are all hidden inside just like electronic.



mile2424 said:


> Just thinking then you could run a different stem and aerobars of choice


I see what you're saying... to run aero-bars, you'd need to swap off the bars and stem with the hidden aero stuff and then run external cables... but if they were going to go through the trouble of designing that into the frame, wouldn't it simply be easier to design aero bars that worked with that stem?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

ya i suppose you would think if they can make a different frame like that they can make a special stem. I don't know, I guess we will find out soon enough...


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

It could be there for future affordable lower end models that won't run all the internal wiring? Maybe setup like the current 2015 venge with an aerofly bar and normal stem?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Kittel's


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kittel's ride looks nice. I wonder what size that frame is. Looking at the pics on cycling news like a 56 but that seems small since he's 6'2"


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

Adam Blythe showed off his VIAS, obviously not a feature like Sagan or Kittel's. Cool to see these becoming more a part of the pro peloton. This one particularly looks good to me.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Stybar will be on one as well at some points this season... I saw a pic of them building his bike, somewhere.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Boonen and Tony Martin also were on them in training camp I believe, so we should get to see quite a few of them in the pro peloton soon. Blythe's looks pretty small, 52 maybe?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I saw a Cat 5 dude on one just last Sunday, riding around an Early Birds Training criterium in Fremont.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

dc503 said:


> Adam Blythe showed off his VIAS, obviously not a feature like Sagan or Kittel's. Cool to see these becoming more a part of the pro peloton. This one particularly looks good to me.


Damn does he long monkey arms Jeeez.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mile2424 said:


> Boonen and Tony Martin also were on them in training camp I believe, so we should get to see quite a few of them in the pro peloton soon. Blythe's looks pretty small, 52 maybe?


If the bike is as aero as they say it is, I could definitely see Tony Martin on one.... blasting away from the peloton and staying away.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

We actually got one in at our shop the other day, and I got to check it out first hand. It's definitely a sweet bike, but I will say, the whole set up is actually pretty heavy. 

Our pro model in a 54 was 18+ lbs according to the text I got from our mechanic.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*external cabling on the new Vias*





















Photos from the Tour of Qatar showing a standard handlebar setup with external brake cable routing on the new Venge Vias.


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

Pro Bike Video: Kittel?s Specialized Venge ViAS


----------

